# Stolen Plant Returned!



## Obiwampa (Jun 14, 2007)

Whoever stole my bag seed plant a few weeks ago decided to be nice and return it! It looked like it hadn't been watered in a while and the tip of one leaf is brown but otherwise it looks ok. I re-potted it to a bigger home and I hope it can come back to normal with some tlc. It just dissapeared about 3 weeks ago and then reappeared this evening. I have no idea who took it but bringing it back is pretty sweet. Maybe neighborhood kids, who knows? It's about 7 inches taller than when it was taken, btw. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 14, 2007)

OMG how bizarre is that!  Congrats on getting your baby home.


----------



## Firepower (Jun 14, 2007)

If that happened to me i woulde get rid of it... SOME 1 in your neighborhood know that youre growing and you have NO IDEA who it is.. too me thats enough reason to take it out the house.. for all you know some kids parents found it and told them to put it back. its up to them what they want to do with that information..  just my 2 cents..:spit:


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

yeah man i would get rid of it or hid it well it in the gound


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah, Kindbud and Firepower hit that one pretty close to home friend, that one would set my teeth on edge, I agree time to bust a move, before your outa time, at least for awhile ya know
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 15, 2007)

id come clean with the people in the house to start.. make sure it aint family thats messing around... and if they say nah it wasnt any of us... then i would pack my backpack... fold a shovel... and you should be scouting a nice spot in the wilderness for its new home.. something with a clear south view....getting the most sun possible...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 15, 2007)

Dude, if that happened to me I would probably never grow again...lol


----------



## Obiwampa (Jun 15, 2007)

> for all you know some kids parents found it and told them to put it back.


 
Well if that is the case then they would have to explain to the police how they know I have a plant. "My son was trespassing on private property and stole someones marijuana plant, so uh, go bust them." I doubt they would want to do that. But just to be on the safe side, maybe I will take up to the country. I was planning on doing that soon anyway as its getting pretty big and really obviously looks like pot now.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 15, 2007)

Anything the neighbours say will be believed. You are the one in possession of the plant. If they lie and say they spotted it over the hedge, it won't make a difference. You are the one caught "red handed"

Be careful


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Jun 15, 2007)

Check the soil for GPS tracking devices when you transplant. LOL That would scare me into a quick move. Good Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwampa (Jun 15, 2007)

Here are some pics. You can see the damage to the one leaf in #7 Can anyone tell what may have caused it?


----------



## Obiwampa (Jun 15, 2007)

BTW I also noticed that some crawly thing has been feasting on one of the leaves as well, so I sprayed it down with water/tobasco/garlic/chili powder. That's why it looks wet in the pictures. I hope that will keep them at bay.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 15, 2007)

No telling at this point. As long as it is just the one leaf I woulnd't sweat it, but if begins on other leafs then I would check the PH.

As far as the "dissappearing" and "re-appearing" stuff, I would be a little concerned about that too. Somebody knows about it and that breaks the most important rule of cultivation "Don't let anyone know". Once that happened it was a breach of security. So be watchful if you want to take the risk.

I you feel the need to keep in your backyard. Put it in a shrub and train it to get light but to blend in to the bush  I've done that before and had people standing right next to it without a clue. 

Don't post any pics of it though. whenever I have a backyard grow I disguise it and leave it disguised. No one ever knows what is going on in the "public" realm of my property. The yard is "public" IMO. as you can never totally secure the yard (unless you live out in the sticks).


----------



## Obiwampa (Jun 15, 2007)

It does concern me a little, but I have a failsafe. Our neighbors had an incident a few months ago and the house is essentially abandoned. If the heat comes down, the plant goes over the fence and off my property. Actually I've been keeping it there for most of the day as their back yard is totally overgrown with weeds and other plants that hide the terracotta pot and make the whole thing basically invisible. All you can see are some leaves poking out above the other weeds. Plus it's close by so I can monitor its watering and feeding without a half hour drive.


----------



## Kindbud (Jun 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> No telling at this point. As long as it is just the one leaf I woulnd't sweat it, but if begins on other leafs then I would check the PH.
> 
> As far as the "dissappearing" and "re-appearing" stuff, I would be a little concerned about that too. Somebody knows about it and that breaks the most important rule of cultivation "Don't let anyone know". Once that happened it was a breach of security. So be watchful if you want to take the risk.
> 
> ...


 
as you can never totally secure the yard lol
i can but i live back in the sticks lol


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 15, 2007)

S21thomas read my mind.  I would be looking over my shoulder ever second... compared to every other as it is now... haha.  Either way man.  Just think.  Is this one plant that could give me a thousand dollars worth of free bud worth 5 thousand and potential jail time.  Your security is seriously compromised.  Take a year or two off.  if you don't like the sound of that, move away.


----------



## MergeLeft (Jun 18, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> As far as the "dissappearing" and "re-appearing" stuff, I would be a little concerned about that too. Somebody knows


 
Yeah, someone is playing with you. Your fairy godmother didn't do this. Behind every apparent MIRACLE is somebody saying "pay no attention to that man behind the curtain." 

I couldn't sleep nights if this happened to me :shocked: 

BTW, not a great stategy to think you're gonna have time to get to the back yard & hoist it over the fence- people try to toss the contraband when they are busted and in this case, one will be two steps behind ya, and one on the other side of the fence waiting to catch the evidence and bag it. Grind it up & flush it. Live to grow another day.


----------



## kindbudcocky (Jun 19, 2007)

F construction workers...they aren't even clearing exactly where my plant was about 20ft. behind and they Dug that beast up,about 4 months old and just starting to do what it weas there for!
Pist


----------

